# Northern Ireland PDSA Dog Fun Day



## Yourgifts Ourgifts (Apr 12, 2009)

For all those members from Northern Ireland thought i would let you all know about the pet fun day in Belfast this Sunday 2nd May..Details Below.

PDSA (lPeoples Dispensary for Sick Animals) are holding a dog walk/family fun day. Craft stalls, dog agility, heelwork to music, flyball, family dog show, plus much more.
Where - Ormeau Park, Belfast
When - Sunday 2nd May
Time - 11.00am - 4.00pm

The heelwork to music is by the Ballywalter Clickers and they are amazing and perform at crufts most years with there rescue dogs...should be a great day out..:thumbup:


----------



## waggytailsstore (Mar 22, 2009)

Yourgifts Ourgifts said:


> For all those members from Northern Ireland thought i would let you all know about the pet fun day in Belfast this Sunday 2nd May..Details Below.
> 
> PDSA (lPeoples Dispensary for Sick Animals) are holding a dog walk/family fun day. Craft stalls, dog agility, heelwork to music, flyball, family dog show, plus much more.
> Where - Ormeau Park, Belfast
> ...


Sounds like a fab day out Ash. How's things going there? We're just getting into the main show season here, the weather's helped a lot.


----------



## Yourgifts Ourgifts (Apr 12, 2009)

Hi Laura..yes the show season starting out here to..am doing good..just back from the states a few days ago and now double checking what the new staff have been at...lol Will be hitting the UK shows next year so hopefully will meet up..


----------

